

Finally: Macbook Air w/Sandy Bridge - baconface
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/11/apple-boots-sandy-bridge-based-macbook-air-into-mass-production/

======
bluekeybox
My laptop is my primary coding machine. I also walk to/from work (well, not
all the way, but quite a distance) which makes laptops with 15" and larger
screens a bit unsuitable for me. Because of my recent back problem (no more
heavy messenger bags!), I decided to sell the 13" MacBook Pro I've had since
last year and instead get a top-of-the-line Air (though a refurbished one).
Which I did three weeks ago. This was an absolutely correct decision. The Air
turns out to be not only lighter than the Pro, but also (1) its screen is
significantly higher-resolution -- the 13" Air actually has the same effective
display size in terms of pixels as a regular 15" Pro, which is great for
text/coding, (2) the screen is noticeably less glossy than on the Pro, which
makes it easier to work in cafes or other places where I cannot control the
lighting, and finally (3) even the charger is a bit more compact.

During the three weeks of use so far, I've never once needed an optical drive.
Definitely laptop nirvana so far.

------
baconface
I waited a long time for Sony, Dell, or Toshiba to compete with the Macbook
Air. Finally, they did and even with Sandy Bridge. Unfortunately, every single
one of them settled for shitty 1360x760 displays forcing me to get an Air.

The Air has been perfect, though installing ubuntu without a superdrive or
external cdrom was a preposterous nightmare.

~~~
nextparadigms
You should've waited a bit longer for Samsung's Series 9 (if you went for the
high-end Air)

~~~
baconface
I did wait for the Series 9, but it had 1366x768 :(

Hilariously, Sony omits this tidbit on their own page. See it here:
[http://techdraginfo.blogspot.com/2011/01/samsung-9-series-
ul...](http://techdraginfo.blogspot.com/2011/01/samsung-9-series-ultra-slim-
notebook.html)

~~~
GeoffreyHull
Is the difference in resolution that discernible? (Serious question btw)

~~~
baconface
Ya, huge difference imo. Macbook Air has a decent 1440x900, which amounts to
an extra 17% vertical increase.

~~~
guan
and 23.5% increase in "pixel area".

